# Queen Rearing Slide Ruler



## svtkpr (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the way you laid out the grafting calender. When do you plan on putting the cells in the incubator? How are you going to identify each graft on the sliding rule? The only thing I would add is putting the month on the first day to make it easier when glancing at it.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The cells are transfered to incubator on day 9 or so. 
Each graft is recorded on my calendar, this Slide Ruler just helps mark the days without needing to constantly count the days on my fingers. 

I'm wondering if adding a day ahead of graft to allow one more day for the queen to lay as planned on the frame. As long as the queen lays as soon as I drop in the frame, thiswill work but I doubt she will cooperate as usual


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Days counted after graft along side, days counted after egg laid along the top


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

I do pretty much the same thing on an Excel spreadsheet. For each round of queen rearing I type in the grafting date and it automagically works out the rest - when the cells will be capped, when to populate the mini-nucs, when to shift the cells from the cell raiser to the mini-nucs etc. I then print out the sheet and annotate by hand as things progress. 

Your version has the advantage of no computer ... 

Eggs hatch, queens emerge ;-)


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I do something different. I use the application Evernote, which allows you to make notes that are accessible on two devices (for free), and more if you buy it. I use a home computer and a cell phone as my two devices. I start an annual grafting notes page that I add to throughout the season. I track similar information as you, but I don't work on the same routine as you. I like Evernote because I have access to it at all times. So if I have one of those forgetful moments, I just pull out my phone and check the status of things.

Have considered simply printing out a page from: http://www.thebeeyard.org/queen-rearing-calendar/ and just pinning it to your cork board? Perhaps it doesn't scale as you need.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm a bit old fashioned, I like having visuals at hand lol


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

The beekeepers of the Susquehanna Valley have created a quickie computer program for calculating graft date through mating flights, and new eggs/larvae that is very clever, and easily understood. Here is the link (first to site; second to a grafting date of tomorrow - if I remember correctly): http://www.thebeeyard.org/queen-rearing-calendar/

http://www.the bee yard.org/cgi-bin/queencalendar.pl?month=2&day=20&year=2017


----------



## wdale (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Guys
I have a Queen Rearing program in Microsoft EXCEL for those who want it you have to email me: [email protected] as I can't program on to this site, works great just have to title it and set your dates and everything runs inside program


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Ian, you may need one more day after inserting comb in breeder before there are grantable larvae ready. If you add the comb to be cleaned and warmed before day 1, then maybe.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I was thinking that , I was hoping to get feedback on this. 
Michael how many days ahead of graft do you place the fresh comb into the breeder? 
I had a beekeeper suggest 5 day. Another told me a frame everyday in continuous rotation,frame day1,frame day2,frame day3, frame day4 4th frame taken to graft


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

5 days before. Larvae in the center of the pattern might be a bit old, but there will be many grantable larvae outside those. If you add it 4 days before, and they have to polish the comb, the queen will hesitate to lay and you'll have only eggs on grafting day.


----------

